# More HPC b*llshit....



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

So my car goes into a south london based HPC 
for the bell housing and optimisation, and i have been reasonably keen 
on a 2011 car they had for sale, so they said they d look over the condition of my car whilst they did the warranty work etc, 

So i collect my car today, i m very happy with the bell housing fix etc and its much quieter and smoother running now, excellent, 

however i saw the sales guy on the way out the door and mentioned what we d discussed previously RE trade in etc....sorry sir but your cars not for us was his reply, its got the wrong engine oil in it...and the litchfield history is a problem..really i said? thinking here we go HPCS at their very best.....

my cars been to litchfields for the last couple of services and i thinking can't be surely....so i was speaking to the tech outside whose got a good reputation and is an all round decent bloke, 

i call ian litchfield up knowing full well he is the guy whose going to put these people right, if the HPCs think they know the car, then they are in for a shock because i think those that know agree not many people know more than ian does, 

so i hand ian over to the tech and they speak for 5mins or so, tech ums and arrhs and so on, hands the phone back to me, ian is pissed off to say the least and tells me he has never heard so much tosh in his life, and goes onto explain the motul oil meets and exceeds the specs required and is essentially nismo oil which as we know is nissans tuning arm....apparently on the oil can it states suitable for GTR/370Z etc etc.

but apparently my car still isn't good enough to part exchange.....oh right then....despite being in excellent condition........

i hold my head in my hands as i type this....oh and ian if your reading this sorry i put you on the spot earlier!

j.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

No surprise really, the HPC's are a joke they have been fully demoted to solely being used for warranty work for me at least, mind you my 650r conversion all but rules out that too. If I was you I would have no intention in paying over the odds for the privilege of being given a crappy trade-in price anyway. 

I'm also currently running motul 5W-50 and Dodson GR6 fluid both of which I believe exceed the OEM specification so I can only imagine that I'd have been escorted off the forecourt for such shameful disregards for being rode rock solid by Nissan!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

bobel said:


> No surprise really, the HPC's are a joke they have been fully demoted to solely being used for warranty work for me at least, mind you my 650r conversion all but rules out that too. If I was you I would have no intention in paying over the odds for the privilege of being given a crappy trade-in price anyway.
> 
> I'm also currently running motul 5W-50 and Dodson GR6 fluid both of which I believe exceed the OEM specification so I can only imagine that I'd have been escorted off the forecourt for such shameful disregards for being rode rock solid by Nissan!


+1


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Master tech at my HPC was telling me a similar story...different from last time I discussed with them...I suspect Nissan UK have something to do with this as Litchfields have been taking alot of business from the HPC's and they have probably be told to scaremonger...load of tosh as Litchfields are first class and will be doing my brakes when I get round to it.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd be asking them who their lawyer is and politely reminding them of EU statutes re servicing...


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

james1 said:


> So my car goes into a south london based HPC
> for the bell housing and optimisation, and i have been reasonably keen
> on a 2011 car they had for sale, so they said they d look over the condition of my car whilst they did the warranty work etc,
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this is the same dealer who in the same circumstances regarding trade in against their 3,000 mile MY 2011, told me that he was not interested in my car also as it had been cobbed in last 4 weeks.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> I'd be asking them who their lawyer is and politely reminding them of EU statutes re servicing...


Whilst that's true regarding warranty, the fact is they can decide what cars they will and won't buy and it don't have to justify it to anyone. They could just as easily and legally say ' we don't buy white cars' for example.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Guy said:


> Whilst that's true regarding warranty, the fact is they can decide what cars they will and won't buy and it don't have to justify it to anyone. They could just as easily and legally say ' we don't buy white cars' for example.



I ain't overly fussed they don't want to buy my car, but I am when they are talking shite.....My car isn't modified and hasn't been thrashed or ever tracked, full history and low mileage....don't try and bullshit me. 

I said to the 'sales guy' hpcs haven't got a great reputation think carefully before you repeat what you just said.......

From what I can see they are having trouble selling anything at the moment anyway.....There's plenty of my11 cars for sale....it was convenient that was all.

J


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

SBR said:


> I'm thinking this is the same dealer who in the same circumstances regarding trade in against their 3,000 mile MY 2011, told me that he was not interested in my car also as it had been cobbed in last 4 weeks.


HPC not interested in remapped car, that sounds reasonable


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> HPC not interested in remapped car, that sounds reasonable


No diffrence in power than a my11 model. You could hardly call my car's engine stressed! But hey your right, why would a hpc be interested in anything other than a "standard" car.


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

It's up to the sales manager I think. We have bought remapped car before as an exchange and after de-tuning and a full service, Nissan reinstalled warranty without problem. So I think it is not Nissan causing the trouble.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

HPC's seem to make this stuff up on a daily basis, what they miss is the fact that such antics actually push people to research and find out the truth!

I purchased my GTR from a well known, and actually well respected HPC, at the point of sale the service was excellent (best sales process ive been through with a dealer). 

However since then i've actually found out the car has been previously remapped, and this was removed before the point of sale! What was really annoying was my local HPC telling me this could cause me problems with warranty in the future!

Recently had my car serviced by Litchfields, only to find out the oils removed were not even Nissan! 

Response from the HPC I purchased the car from....more bull sh*t with no ownership of my complaint and still today no apology!

Happy to report that Iain at Litchfield has been great, assisting with documenting all the above based on facts and evidance, given the experiance of using two HPC's in the past im done with wasting my time and my business will be going to Litchfields.

Rant over.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

SBR said:


> No diffrence in power than a my11 model. You could hardly call my car's engine stressed! But hey your right, why would a hpc be interested in anything other than a "standard" car.


Remapped by who?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I think they are perfectly within their right to refuse to buy a car which doesn't have a full nissan service history. Don't get me wrong, my car won't be serviced at Nissan but thats a position I choose to be in. You only have to read the post from Alias23 that he seemed shocked that his car bought from a dealer was remapped previously and didn't use Nissans oil.....a dealer really doesn't need the headache of a customer coming back six months into his purchase from them to complain that another dealer won't honour a warranty item becasue the car's been remapped before. 

I know we can all agree that modifying and non-nissan servicing should not affect warranty but we all know its a risk we take and so if I bought a car from Nissan.....I could be one of the many that do that to ensure I have a safe warranty with the car as I can be assured its a full nissan SH and non-modified car.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

There's two separate issues here as Guy said. The warranty cannot legally be affected by using equal or better oils or if the work was done to Nissan standards (or better) by an independent. That is EU law.

However what cars a dealership may choose to accept as part exchange is of course entirely down to the individual dealership! How can you force someone to buy something off you?

You would almost undoubtedly be better off selling privately or to/via an independent anyway, so no loss there.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> However what cars a dealership may choose to accept as part exchange is of course entirely down to the individual dealership! How can you force someone to buy something off you?



Yes their is 2 separate issues here, the warranty one i ll cross if i ever have too, 

i m not forcing or trying to force anyone to buy anyway, but to tell me that my car hasn't the correct oil in it, is bollocks...thats my issue.

j.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Slymaster said:


> We have bought remapped car before as an exchange and after de-tuning and a full service, Nissan reinstalled warranty without problem


Interesting.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Slymaster said:


> It's up to the sales manager I think. We have bought remapped car before as an exchange and after de-tuning and a full service, Nissan reinstalled warranty without problem. So I think it is not Nissan causing the trouble.


Normally It will not cause you trouble. Just remember de-install the COBB AP otherwise they can't access your ECU with their software!


----------

